# early K 98 FF engines



## BERRIET (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello evryone , (Thumb)

these days , i'm looking for details about firsts K98 BW engines installed in ships such as the Bridge class OBOs .These engines were challengers 
of MAN KZ 105 , Sulzer RND 105 , FIAT GMT 1060S .
BW developped these engines in lates 60's , i wonder if "real life " developpement of these engines were really hard , with first ships 
that used these engines with their teething troubles .

best regards , (Thumb)

BERRIET .


----------



## David Campbell (Mar 11, 2008)

BERRIET said:


> Hello evryone , (Thumb)
> 
> these days , i'm looking for details about firsts K98 BW engines installed in ships such as the Bridge class OBOs .These engines were challengers
> of MAN KZ 105 , Sulzer RND 105 , FIAT GMT 1060S .
> ...


I spent 10 years as Chief Engineer on a 9K84EF H&W B&W and 5 years on a 7RND90 IHI Sulzer and had no problems with either.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

There are Good and Bad engines of the same type and a few BASTARD ones in between(just ask a Doxford man)(Cloud)


----------



## Diesel Dan (Apr 16, 2014)

Sailed on Cast Fulmar ex Nordic Crusader with a H & W B & W 8 K98 FF. The rest of the ship was so bad, it made the main engine look not too bad. I don't recall any disasters on my time on board.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Well!

Actuator of SA distributor had become loose. Discovered when approaching Bermuda for gasoil (as we had 'run out' of HO - actually not, we had lots in the fwd deeps but couldn't pump it aft) Dougie Pollock (Pollock the good) rang for an astern movement and got another ahead. Polite message received not to try making another answer of any sort.

What about the turbo chargers surging all the way from that divine load port of Dampier all the way back to Rotterdam. Only stopping to try and hammer out the fuel valves of offending unit with the cover upside down on the top plates? (and failing).

Another stop was caused by a cambox coming lose and doing a small dance until she was stopped (one or two along from the cam detuner which, as I recall, was prevented from turning 'ensemble' with a Spanish windlass made of wire strops).

Sounds as if we really got her patched up in time for your time on the old girl. No more need for my reconnection of the bar fridge to the emergency switchboard then?

(She was still fun in my book).


----------



## funnelstays (Nov 19, 2008)

BERRIET said:


> Hello evryone , (Thumb)
> 
> these days , i'm looking for details about firsts K98 BW engines installed in ships such as the Bridge class OBOs .These engines were challengers
> of MAN KZ 105 , Sulzer RND 105 , FIAT GMT 1060S .
> ...


l never sailed on the FF series but did sail on the KGF engines,
One built by Eriksbergs Gothenburg with Roller camshaft bearings,
experiment l believe.Unfortunately approaching the Western Approaches one of the thrust washer on No 3 unit jammed between the Cam and the roller giude stopped doing thrusting resulted in the cam spinning to the same angle as No4.As we were close to the Channel Islands and stopping was not possible we ran for a wee while which seemed ages but stopped eventually.Ran all the way up to Redcar on 8 Units. There we replaced offending cam and thrust washers.This happened on my last night on the bells as l was signing off on arrival Redcar.This must have been an omen as l got divorced later that year(Cloud)(Jester)


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Sailed with the 9K98FF on P&OCL's "Chitral" (ex Arafura) and it was the finest slow speed engine I ever encountered, Mitsui built and completely bomb proof - mind she was built 1970 so maybe the teething troubles had been ironed out


----------



## David Campbell (Mar 11, 2008)

I found this. Most interesting.

The First Fifty Years of Turbocharged 2 Stroke Crosshead Marine Diesel Engines by Jorn Dragstead an Imprint of CIMAC, Lyander Str. Frankfurt on Main. Germany in pdf format.


----------



## David Campbell (Mar 11, 2008)

David Campbell said:


> I found this. Most interesting.
> 
> The First Fifty Years of Turbocharged 2 Stroke Crosshead Marine Diesel Engines by Jorn Dragstead an Imprint of CIMAC, Lyander Str. Frankfurt on Main. Germany in pdf format.


BERRIET. This quote from the above Paper echos your question.


----------

